# non è immediato né matematico che rispondo / che risponda



## kromos

Frequentando un noto social network mi sono imbattuto in un profilo da cui estrapolo una frase: "anche se sono connessa, magari mi sto dando lo smalto e non è immediato né matematico che rispondo".
  Avvisando gli effetti del gesso strisciato sulla lavagna ho suggerito un "risponda"... ma l'interessata ha eccepito quanto segue:

_no, "rispondo" è tempo presente,  non è matematico che rispondo  perchè non ha alcuna condizione_
_
_
_e non è un congiuntivo perchè non ha paragone_
_
_
_non è subordinato a niente_
_
_
_non è 'condizione' di qualcosa  è un fatto reale

_Qualcuno mi suggerisce cosa rispondere? Grazie.


----------



## Fra11

kromos said:


> Avvisando gli effetti del gesso strisciato sulla lavagna ho suggerito un "risponda"


La sensazione è quella giusta!  

magari qualcunaltro ti potrebbe fornire un'argomentazione più tecnica ed esauriente, 
però proviamo con un esempio tipico "da congiuntivo":

"Che tu sia maledetto!" (magari una frase meno drastica è meglio!!)

La frase sopra
- non ha alcuna condizione
- non ha paragone
- non è subordinata a niente
- non è condizione di qualcosa
Però *richiede il congiuntivo*


----------



## kromos

in effetti è proprio l'argomentazione "tecnica" quella di cui vado in cerca .... Grazie intanto!


----------



## Mutti57

kromos said:


> in effetti è proprio l'argomentazione "tecnica" quella di cui vado in cerca .... Grazie intanto!



In verità chi ti ha risposto così secondo me è in errore. Il congiuntivo si usa sempre quando siano presenti alcune congiunzioni subordinanti come benché, sebbene, a meno che, nel caso che, qualora, prima che, senza che.

Anche se ha lo stesso significato di "benché". Quindi la frase corretta dovrebbe essere :
Benché(anche se) connessa non è matematico che io risponda

Ciao


----------



## kromos

Mutti57 said:


> Anche se ha lo stesso significato di "benché". Quindi la frase corretta dovrebbe essere :
> Benché(anche se) connessa non è matematico che io risponda



Ecco ... a me serve una risposta senza il "dovrebbe", ovvero "è cosi e non si discute proprio" ....


----------



## Mutti57

kromos said:


> Ecco ... a me serve una risposta senza il "dovrebbe", ovvero "è cosi e non si discute proprio" ....



OK E' così in base alla regola che ti ho citato.


----------



## kromos

Mutti57 said:


> OK E' così in base alla regola che ti ho citato.



perfetto, grazie mille!


----------



## marco.cur

Anche senza "benché" sarebbe uguale.
Non è scontato che risponda, non è detto che risponda, non è detto che vada etc. etc. 
Ci vuole sempre il congiuntivo.

Comunque il periodo non è nemmeno scritto in un buon italiano; immediato non è sinonimo di scontato, per cui "non è immediato che rispondo" non significa niente.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Una volta si diceva "un caso umano".

GS


----------



## Necsus

Le congiunzioni non c'entrano, nella non certo felicissima frase "non è immediato né matematico che *io* rispond*a*"  il ricorso al congiuntivo è richiesto dall'espressione impersonale che regge il verbo. Se credi, puoi fare riferimento a questo contributo dell'Accademia della Crusca: 'Uso del congiuntivo'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ma scusate, amici, che c'entra "matematico", poi? Non bastava "automatico"? Ma che gente si incontra in questi network??

Saluti.

GS


----------



## kromos

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ma scusate, amici, che c'entra "matematico", poi? Non bastava "automatico"? Ma che gente si incontra in questi network??
> GS



perché tu ancora non conosci il lato comico della situazione ....   Il personaggio in questione, che nel profilo vanta cultura universitaria, ha pubblicato un album raccogliendo i posterini de "l'italiano non è una malattia" tra cui quello che recita "il congiuntivo non è una forma di congiuntivite".... nello spirito di fustigare quei quattro ignoranti che non sanno neanche parlare ... ITAGLIANO    
Mi ricorda molto lo spirito intrepido dei latinisti della domenica o di quelle persone che si lanciano in citazioni in lingue straniere che non conoscono affatto, col risultato di rendersi assolutamente esilaranti... (stile _nàik _di Samotracia  et similia ... ).
Il network in questione è badoo, se qualcuno vuole andare a divertirsi lasciando commenti sul profilo in questione posso , se ammesso, pubblicare il link ...


----------



## stella_maris_74

kromos said:


> Il network in questione è badoo, se qualcuno vuole andare a divertirsi lasciando commenti sul profilo in questione posso , se ammesso, pubblicare il link ...



No, non è ammesso 
Chi è interessato può contattarti via Messaggio Privato.

Grazie 

Moderatrice


----------



## Necsus

kromos said:


> se qualcuno vuole andare a divertirsi lasciando commenti sul profilo in questione


Non era _l'argomentazione tecnica_ quella che ti interessava? Non sembri averla recepita...


----------



## kromos

Necsus said:


> Non era _l'argomentazione tecnica_ quella che ti interessava? Non sembri averla recepita...


assolutamente sì .... ma che fosse ad usum era tra le righe ...


----------



## Necsus

"Ad usum"?


----------



## fabinn

"ad usum et consumum", via...


----------



## kromos

Necsus said:


> "Ad usum"?



dai, ragazzi, non facciamo i filologi ... non ci sono connotazioni negative, né delfini né balene ... licenza poetica ... E da oggi parlerò solo in presenza del mio avvocato ...


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... quello che volevi dire francamente ancora mi sfugge, ma vabbe'..., _transeat_!


----------

